# Scratches on puzzles



## hanteng (Jun 24, 2014)

hi guys,my new speedcube have some scratches on the cubies,is there any way i can remove them or make them less visible?Or isit just normal to have them?


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you mean on the stickers or on the actual plastic? If stickers.... re-sticker if it bothers you 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hanteng (Jun 24, 2014)

Hahahaha thx ! But mines on the actual plastic is there a way to remove it?Or isit normal to have them?


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 24, 2014)

hanteng said:


> Hahahaha thx ! But mines on the actual plastic is there a way to remove it?Or isit normal to have them?



Well.. it's not really normal no. Has the cube been dropped? Do you know how the scratches were made? 

There is probably no effective and practical way to remove them.. I'd probably recommend buying a new cube if it really does bother you.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 24, 2014)

img pls


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is it a stickerless cube? My main is covered in scratches but I just ignore them.

If this is the case you could sand the faces down slightly but they'll come back so I wouldn't bother if I were you.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought that most cubes were made with the plastic being dyed all the way through. So if there are scratches, are they not the same color (black or white) as the rest of the piece? I usually sand down the corners or sharp edges of my cubes when I buy them. And there is very little evidence of where I have modified. I am looking at my cube now, and aside from the stickers being a bit chipped, the plastic basically blemish free after about 3000 solves.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 24, 2014)

What do you mean by "scratches"? are they deep enough you can feel them easily? or are they just on the surface, can be seen when the light reflects off of them but you can't really feel?


----------



## hanteng (Jun 25, 2014)

Scratches on the surface and the deep ones


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 4, 2014)

Difficult to answer without seeing and feeling them but I would suggest lightly scraping with a sharp curved craft knife. The curve allows you to target the scratch and not affect a large area around it as you would with a straight knife or sand paper. This is based on experience of dealing with similar dilemmas.


----------



## AFatTick (Jul 5, 2014)

A picture would probably help us understand what's happening.


----------



## cubesolver75 (Aug 7, 2019)

Plz if anyone knows how to remove scratches TELL ME!
I just got a Gan 356 X and got scratches on it!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 7, 2019)

Scratches are normal after some time, but big ones are not.


----------

